# Buskoppler (Wago/Beckhoff) in ne Unterverteilung - Wie?



## ohm200x (7 Dezember 2016)

Moin,

Hab schon zwei Häuser mit Beckhoff verbaut. Aber jedes mal rein Zentral. Beides Neubau Holzständerbauweise. 

Das kommende Projekt ist ein Altbau, entkernt, Massiv, ein zwei Wände Trockenbau. 
Der zieht sich jedoch über drei Stockwerke
Zudem können keine (kaum) Leitungen im Boden verlegt werden. 
Steigschacht (leider nicht im Zentrum) ist gegeben. 

Daher wird ein (oder zwei) Unterverteiler Pflicht. 

Unter die normale REG Abdeckung sind Buskoppler ja nicht zu bekommen. 
Wie habt ihr das gelöst. Welchen tieferen Mauerkasten oder evtl Rahmenerhöhung habt ihr verwendet?

Der Elektriker der das später abnimmt meinte Möller Easy oder Logo. Was anderes geht bei SPS nicht ...
Die Aussage ist allerdings (meine Meinung) Blödsinn. 
Irgendwie muss es ne Lösung geben. 

Alternativ hab ich schon mal überlegt nur ne Steuerleitung (z.B. 2x12x0.8) vom Keller in den Verteiler zu legen. 
Koppelrelais passen ja unter die Abdeckung.
Seht ihr da Probleme? Spannungsabfall? Das wären 15 Meter Leitung und würde zudem den BK sparen. Also unterm Strich sogar billiger. 

Bin dankbar für Hinweise.

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (7 Dezember 2016)

Vorschlag: Ethercat-Box
Die Koppelrelais-Variante wird aber auch gehen.


----------



## ohm200x (7 Dezember 2016)

Hm,

Die sind mit IP68 etwas Overkill für ne Unterverteilung. Zudem nehmen die zu viel Platz ein. Günstig im Vergleich zu BK und Klemmen sind die aufgrund ihrer Robustheit auch nicht gerade. 

Aber trotzdem danke für den Hinweis. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oll_Bell (23 Dezember 2016)

Installationsplan des Gebäudes

Gibt es allgemeingültige Darstellung des Symbols vom Linienkoppler?
z.B. von BMA ist der Buchstabe "K im Kästchen". Wie sieht aus das Symbol des Kopplers von GLT?


----------

